# howto change wifi settings on free bsd after install



## rbrick49 (Aug 31, 2020)

when I installed freebsd during install I had to setup wifi on my laptop now if I want to change wifi settings how do I do that


----------



## ekvz (Aug 31, 2020)

I figure you want to connect to a different network? If that's the case https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-wireless.html is probably what you want to read. Specially *31.3.2.3* seems to be applicable.


----------



## a6h (Aug 31, 2020)

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 31, 2020)

`pkg install wpa_supplicant_gui` (for Qt/KDE) or net-mgmt/wifimgr (Gtk+, i.e. XfCE or Mate) to comfortably edit the settings in a GUI.  Note that for the 1st it's package message states that you need wpa_supplicant(8) from _ports_, but AFAIC it _does_ work with wpa_supplicant from _base_.


----------



## olli@ (Aug 31, 2020)

rbrick49 said:


> when I installed freebsd during install I had to setup wifi on my laptop now if I want to change wifi settings how do I do that


There’s no need to install any additional software. Just enter the following command as root:
  `bsdconfig networking`

Alternatively, if you just want to repeat the network configuration step that you performed during installation, I think you can do that by running the following command as root:
  `BSDINSTALL_CONFIGCURRENT=true bsdinstall netconfig`
I haven’t tried that myself, though, and I think it doesn’t have as much options as the bsdconfig(8) command mentioned first.


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 31, 2020)

Precede a `setenv` before bsdconfig(8)?


----------



## a6h (Aug 31, 2020)

In the past I frequently had to switch between two wireless/router. For me the net-mgmt/wifimgr method, mentioned by mjollnir was the easiest one.


----------



## rbrick49 (Aug 31, 2020)

ok thanks folks will test on the morrow


----------



## olli@ (Sep 1, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Precede a `setenv` before bsdconfig(8)?


Uhm … I’m not sure what you mean, but I tend to answer “no”.


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 1, 2020)

ok guys just tested net/mgmt/wifi it works perfect thanks so much for the help folks


----------

